# PC der an einen Router angeschlossen ist aus dem...



## VdA (10. Jan 2007)

... Internet erreichen
Sorry war zu lang^^  
Ich habe ein Programm mit dem sich zwei Computer verbinden können und der eine den bildschirm des anderen sieht, heißt UltraVNC, nun muss man da eine IP eingeben(oder halt den Namen des anderen Computer aber das fällt in diesem
Fall weg :wink: ) nun muss ich wissen wie denn meine IP ist vom internet ausgesehen. Die meines Routers ist    	 88.134.xx.xx und meine ist 192.168.0.2 nur beide funzen nicht für UltraVNC gibt es da irgendeine Lösung für

PS:hatte das Problem schon mal mit InetAddress objekten war mir nur nicht klar das es daran lag hab nämlich mal zum spass ein Chat Programm geprooggt


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

So geht das nicht. Der Router verdeckt das lokale Netz.
Die Verbindung muss von innen nach aussen erfolgen damit eine Kommunikation erfolgen kann.


----------



## VdA (10. Jan 2007)

das problem ist nur das beide einen Router haben


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Dann müsste die Verbindung über einen Server vermittelt werden.


----------



## VdA (10. Jan 2007)

und wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Zumindest nicht einfach


----------



## VdA (10. Jan 2007)

hast du da einen Denkansatz?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Also wenn sowas in UltraVNC nicht vorgesehen ist wird's wohl gar nicht gehen.


----------



## VdA (10. Jan 2007)

schade


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jan 2007)

Du kannst das Problem lösen, in Abhängigkeit davon was die beiden Router können und was nicht.

1. Im Router die lokale IP des Zielrechners als DMZ eintragen.
2. Schauen dass die benötigten Ports für TCP von außen nach innen nicht blockiert sind.
3. Wenn 1. und 2. nicht reichen schauen, ob du sog. Port Forwarding auf den Routern einrichten kannst, so dass von außen kommende Anfragen auf den benötigten Ports an IPort (lokale IP des Zielrechners und Port auf dem gelauscht wird eintragen) weitergeleitet werden.

In der Regel kann der letzte Router aus von Firma Haumichblau aus dem tiefsten Korea sowas. Bei den Billigteilen die die Teledumm teils vertickt, könntet ihr aber Pech haben...


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Stimmt. Wenn das euere eigenen Router sind kann man das so machen.
Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## VdA (11. Jan 2007)

muss das jetzt mal ausprobieren sollte gehen


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (12. Jan 2007)

Ja funktioniert, sonst würde ja keine P2P Software anständig funktionieren.


----------



## thE_29 (12. Jan 2007)

Du musst ganz einfach die Ports weiterleiten ^^

Beim Router einstellen, das Port xyz (was du für vnc brauchst) auf IP 192.168.0.2 weiterleitet und das wars!

Zurück geht das immer!! (ist ja beim Internet surfen auch so!)

Du baust eine Verbindung zum Server über Router auf über Port 80 (normales surfen).

PC 80) -> Router -> Inet 

Dadurch das du vom PC aus rausgehst, weiß der Router wohin er zurückschicken soll (also die angeforderten Daten).

WIllst du aber VNC schaut das so aus!

PC -> Router -> .... (inet) -> Router2 (von dem anderen) -> ?!?!

Woher soll der Router2 nun wissen, wo er die Anfrage weiterleiten soll? Daher musst du sagen leite Port xyz auf IP zyx weiter!


----------

